# 7" AMMCO shaper



## Daughty (Sep 26, 2018)

https://bn.craigslist.org/tls/d/ammco-7-metal-shaper/6705555901.html

I know the add says 3 hours from 61704.  But I am willing to go up to 5 hours our which is about 450 miles from 61704 but the shipping/delivery price will increase.


----------



## cjtoombs (Sep 28, 2018)

Looks like a decent machine.  I'm not familiar enough with Aamco shapers to know whether that's the original vise or not, but it looks pretty clunky on that machine, so it may not be.  Price seems a bit high for that area (they tend to be a bit more plentiful in the upper midwest and northeast) but not totaly out of line.  I've seen one of these machines in person once and it's much lighter built than my Atlas.  Should still do good work, though.  Good luck.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Sep 28, 2018)

$900 ?  Going to take a pretty motivated buyer to get that price.  You can buy a Logan 8 for that money.  Original vise is a pretty big deal on shaper prices.  Without original vise, the price goes way down in my book, especially on small shapers where you don't have the real estate available to fit a mill vise due to the height.  Mill vises are typically taller than a shaper vise, in particular for the smaller machines.  If you just have to get a shaper now,  might be worth it, but I would guess if you wait that machine will sell for less.    cj is right midwest and east are heaven for machinery, compared to out west.  Even out west I think 900 is a stretch for that machine, but then again if you just have to have one and the money is no issue, make your self happy.  If you pay a few hundred too much will it matter 10 years from now?  Shapers are really cool and fun to play with, but for most folks I know who own one, its the least used tool in shop, I know my logan sits most of the time while mills do the work.  I fire it up from time to time and enjoy using it, but its not a go to tool for me.


----------



## Daughty (Sep 29, 2018)

I'd take $800, I don't see shapers all to often around here actually.


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 1, 2018)

looks very good!


----------



## NCjeeper (Oct 10, 2018)

Ad is gone so I guess it sold?


----------



## Daughty (Oct 10, 2018)

It did, ended up selling to a gentleman down in florida.


----------

